# Latest issue of Custom Home



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Anybody see the article on the house that blew up when a spark ignited subfloor adhesive fumes? One guy was blown into the wall and left his body imprint in it and the nailer was blown spreadeagle 12' in the air. 35 tubes of adhesive in a confined area.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I get the magazine and didnt see it.

I will re-read it again.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

page 26 Article "Cautionary Tale" I just looked at the cover and even though I got it in the mail yesterday it is the March issue.


----------

